# Looking for a ghost writer to help me with my book



## cleverclogs7 (16 Dec 2008)

I'm doing an autobiography and need to find a ghost writer to tuoch it up and help me along the way.Anyone know where i can such a person.


----------



## rmelly (16 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> I'm doing an autobiography and need to find a ghost writer to tuoch it up and help me along the way.Anyone know where i can such a person.


 
Can we run a competition to guess who you are? The winner gets a signed copy.

(Signed by the author that is, not you...)


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Dec 2008)

look at similar books, contact the publishers and see how you go. have you an agent yet?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (16 Dec 2008)

Well i am the author.But need help to sort it out,edit it,and put into a professional way.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (16 Dec 2008)

no agent.i sent 2 chapters off to two publishers who like it and want to see a finished product.Which is why i want to have it done properly and send it off in cd form.


----------



## Dreamerb (16 Dec 2008)

Sounds to me like what you're really looking for is a proof-reader / copy-editor rather than a ghost-writer. Ghost-writers (for autobiographies) do virtually all the writing based on background material, interviews with the subject, their family / friends / associates.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Dec 2008)

what dreamerb said, also you should use the correspondence from the publishers to get yourself an agent as the publishers will not have your best interest at heart.


----------



## Padraigb (16 Dec 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> ...the publishers will not have your best interest at heart.



That's a bit harsh. If a book is being published, there is a considerable convergence of interests between author and publisher on most things.


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2008)

But surely the publisher will have to appoint an over-seeing editor in any case. Apart from basic grammar, consistency and flow, they need to have the MS checked for any potentially litigous content. No disrespect cleverclogs7, all authors need this kind of check done, but biographers in particular need to be ultra-careful, as they don't have the luxury of the "any similarities to persons living or dead are purely coincidental" dis-claimer.

Congratulations and I look forward to seeing your work on the best-sellers lists.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> That's a bit harsh. If a book is being published, there is a considerable convergence of interests between author and publisher on most things.


most things yes but not money and I wouldn't recommend a first time author to just stroll into a publisher and take the first offer on the table, an agent could arrange a bidding battle.
the OP seems to be in a strong position as 2 publishers are interested, before doing further work an agent could secure an advance from a publisher that could enable the OP to give up work and concentrate full time on the book and a number of other benefits.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (16 Dec 2008)

did you write a book on fly fishing Mr Hartley ????


----------



## cleverclogs7 (16 Dec 2008)

holy god.Now im mixed up.what the heck do i need first.Editor,proof reader ????
I wanted to have a ghost writer because.what i have done so far is in plain and simple english.I would like to have a ghost writer sit with me and i tell him/her EVERYTHING .he/she takes notes asks questions and puts it into book form.then i have it edited or proof read.The book is about myself of course(skeletons in the closet)my travelling,abusive past,illness and so on.

Traffort i think was the name of one publisher who saw 2 chapters and said "this could well be turned into a movie"But at 25cent a word i think a professional writer would be best in the long run.


----------



## marshmallow (16 Dec 2008)

Cleverclogs Trafford publishing are a vanity publisher as far as I know so without wanting to burst your bubble I think they are hugely positive about everything they see so the author will pay to have the book 'published' by them. They are not a conventional publisher in the sense that they pay an advance then look after the marketing, getting into bookshops etc.
Good luck with your book but be careful with vanity and self-publishing companies as most of the time they are only out to make money from newbie writers. Better to approach the likes of Penguin or Gill and macmillan in Ireland who are real publishers.


----------



## mathepac (16 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> ... Traffort i think was the name of one publisher who saw 2 chapters and said "this could well be turned into a movie"...


Its not a book yet but could eventually be a screen-play? Or it should never be a book but be written as a screen-play?

I'm not surprised you're confused.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (17 Dec 2008)

Yes i know about traffort.Buggers sent me a price quote first along with the info.money grabbers.Grrrrr


----------



## extopia (17 Dec 2008)

So no real interest from "real" publishers then?


----------



## gipimann (17 Dec 2008)

A friend of mine is a fledgeling author (one self-published book, another touring the agents at the moment), and is a member of the absolute write forum ().  It's a US based site, but might have suggestions for you on the work you need to finish/edit/tidy up the book?


----------



## Sar (17 Dec 2008)

I work in this area and this is what I'd advise:

1. Agent. You can see if an agent is interested in representing you. There are really only about 4 literary agents in Ireland: Joanthan Williams, Faith O'Grady (Lisa Richards Agency), Marianne Gunne O'Connor, Ita O'Driscoll (Font Literary Agency). Contact their offices to see what their submission policy is, probably they'll want to see a synopsis and a sample chapter. If they like the concept and can see the potential in your story, despite any shortcomings in your own writing skills they will take you on and match you up with a ghostwriter( ghosts help authors in lots of different ways. Some write the whole book based on interviews etc, some help the author to write it themselves, there are no hard and fast rules, each case is different).

An agent will approach publishers on your behalf and negotiate a contract for you. They will take 10- 15% as a fee.

2. Approaching publishers directly: In Ireland this is what usually happens. Check out www.publishingireland.com for a list of Irish publishers and the types of work they publish. From what you've said I would suggest Gill & Macmillan, O'Brien Press, Mercier Press, Merlin, Poolbeg, Hachette and possibly Maverick House. Find out what their submission policy is or call up and ask to speak to the commissioning editor for non-fiction. Again, if they see the potential they will help you find a ghost. You can approach all the publishers simultaneously. If more than one show an interest you can either deal with them yourself or contact an agent at that stage who will be only too happy to take you on. 

3. A publisher will take care of editing, copy editing and proofreading if they take the book. You do not need to get this done in advance. All you need to approach publishers is a synopsis of your life story and a sample chapter which will allow them to judge how much help you might need with the book.


----------



## rmelly (17 Dec 2008)

OP, if you told us your name would we recognise it? I'm not asking you to do so, but the point is, why would I (or anyone) want to read YOUR autobiography? Are you 'famous' or a (wannabe) celebrity?

When you consider the garbage that gets peddled this time of year whether it's Jordan, footballers, footballers ex's, that (rough) bird in the Iceland ads etc, I really think it's insulting to call this writing.

I don't want to burst your bubble, but ...


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

rmelly - there is a HUGE market in 'mis-lit' - and the authors are often not famous at all, but its the story of their lives and the awful situations they overcame.


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> rmelly - there is a HUGE market in 'mis-lit' - and the authors are often not famous at all, but its the story of their lives and the awful situations they overcame.


 
Agree. These types of books seem to be particularly popular at the moment.  The OP mentioned abuse - don't mean to be flippant or anything but there is definitely a market for reading about these experiences.


----------



## rmelly (17 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Agree. These types of books seem to be particularly popular at the moment. The OP mentioned abuse - don't mean to be flippant or anything but there is definitely a market for reading about these experiences.


 
Okay, I guess that's the section of the bookshop that I avoid, like the plague. Sounds like it's just me though.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> Okay, I guess that's the section of the bookshop that I avoid, like the plague. Sounds like it's just me though.


 
Ah you see the rest of us who have had similiarly 'mis-lit' lives devour them


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> 'mis-lit'


 
What does the 'mis' part represent anyway?


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> What does the 'mis' part represent anyway?


 
Either misery or miserable.


----------



## extopia (17 Dec 2008)

Think Angela's Ashes. McCourt was no celebrity.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (17 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> So no real interest from "real" publishers then?


I dont know REAL publishers.as i said before,i'm looking for help and don't know how to go about doing it.

Gipiman...thanks so much that site was helpful

sar.many thanks.i'll get onto it.

Rmelly........no not famous.In a nut shell i'll tell you why i want to write about the last 16 yrs or so.Left ireland 93 moved to paris to be au pair.12 mts.bad experience.lived in greece for 4 yrs.huge depressing story,miscarried after car crash day before weedding,future hubby killed.went to u.s worked as ships officer,raped,beaten by partner who turned out to be a bigamist and took my lifes savings.had 1 child.while over coming anerxia.found new love in europe had 2nd child 5 yrs later and he turned out to be an abusing bugger.now after 16 yrs i moved home to ireland to start off fresh.im on loan parent and r/a and im trying to pick my life up.

now........in a nut shell.why the heck shouldnt i write about it.it may help others in the position i was in.


----------



## brodiebabe (17 Dec 2008)

"The Writers & Artists Yearbook" 2009 may be helpful to you.  You should probably find it in your local library (the 2008 edition anyway!)


----------



## stephen1381 (17 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7, you have quite a story to tell. Best of luck with the book


----------



## gearoid (17 Dec 2008)

Best of luck. I was going to say that escapist literature was more popular now but I hadn't read the part dealing with your subject matter.

Gearoid


----------



## cleverclogs7 (18 Dec 2008)

Thanks bunches to everyone.I really hope this does work out.Maybe then i can close that chapter in my life.


----------

